# Ego One Temp Control



## Marechal (7/10/15)

I am a huge van of the Ego One and this new range really got my attention, (Temp Control) on a small stealth device...my question, will any of our vendors be stocking these, especially the batteries as they use the same atomizer as the regular Ego One

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

Marechal said:


> View attachment 36708
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks interesting, I wonder if we will see these here in their natural state or if that other big scary vendor will be offering them under their label.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/10/15)

Can't stand the ego one tanks. They are the most flavorless atty I have ever tried. 



Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> Can't stand the ego one tanks. They are the most flavorless atty I have ever tried.


The 1.0ohm CLR coil actually has very decent flavour

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (8/10/15)

obviously depends what you are comparing it to. In its class it is probably just fine... But vs a dripper not so much.


----------

